# Gentoo am Grazer Linuxtag

## amne

Wie schon im GWN verkündet wird Gentoo mit einem Stand (der unter anderem von meiner Wenigkeit besetzt sein wird) vertreten sein - wer in der Gegend ist, ist herzlich eingeladen einmal vorbeizuschauen, es dürfte sich auch aufgrund des Vortragsprogrammes auszahlen. 

Ort: FH Joanneum, Graz

Zeit: 20. 5. 2006

Weitere Details siehe im oben verlinkten Artikel und auf http://linuxtage.at/

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo,

da doch einige Ösis  :Wink:  im Forum sind wollt ich mal fragen, ob jemand auf die Grazer Linuxtage am 19/20 Mai 2006 fährt ?

Programm -> http://www.linuxtage.at/ , lt. GWN gibt es auch einen Gentoo Stand.

lg

edit: Dieses Post diesem Thread hinzugefügt.

amne

----------

## amne

 *Fabiolla wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ...ob jemand auf die Grazer Linuxtage am 19/20 Mai 2006 fährt ?

 

Um genau zu sein: Am 19. ist der Business-Tag in Kapfenberg und am 20. der Community-Tag in Graz.

----------

## ro

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es hin. Am Businesstag is auch freier Eintritt (oder nur für Abgesandte von Firmen) - bis auf die Workshops mein ich? 

Weiss noch nicht ob ich am Samstag kann, aber wenn dann werd ich dich besuchen  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *ro wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe ich schaffe es hin. Am Businesstag is auch freier Eintritt (oder nur für Abgesandte von Firmen) - bis auf die Workshops mein ich? 

 

Ja, auch dort ist freier Eintritt.

----------

